# Perennial Peanut hay



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Just wanted to post my (non-scientific) results if anyone is interested! 

I went a few weeks ago and bought some perennial peanut hay...until then I was feeding alfalfa from New Mexico and alfalfa cubes and coastal bermuda (and grain, of course)

My goats eat this stuff like pirahnas! There is a TON less waste AND my milk production has gone up 1-2cups per goat per milking! WOW...I'd completely reccomend this type hay if you can get it! I had to drive nearly to the FL line to get it...65lb bales for $10 each. Plus my hard keeper is putting on some weight to boot!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

That's great Amanda! Wish I knew where to get some.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Peanut hay sounds like a southern crop, I wonder if I'll be able to find it up in Michigan?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Peanuts are the best for protein and fat! I feed a whole grain feed with whole peanuts and this year the does are looking soooo good! I am looking for peanut hay on the coast but have located any. So Congrats! I am feeding the same feed to my cows! The feed has no soy which I really like.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Jennifer, if you find any peanut hay let me know! Also, are you mixing your own feed or is it a custom blend? I'm looking for a new feed, used to mix my own, but I got better milk production with a dairy pellet with whole grains thrown in. Some of the people who get milk from me would prefer a soy or GMO-free feed, but my gosh it's expensive and I don't sell enough milk to justify it at all, although I drink enough milk to justify it for myself!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I am feeding Performance Feed out of Lawsonville, NC. their Super Goat blend is a 16% whole grain feed and my goats and cows thrive on it. The does going into breeding were in very good condition, all kids born have been of good size and the best indicator is that all the does after kidding have looked healthier and not at all drawn out or rough as they looked on the commercial dairy pellet. I also feed alfalfa pellet and high quality orchard grass hay. The feed is around $9 a bag and I do have to drive 35 miles to Chatham to pick it up. I do swear on the peanuts!

http://www.performancefeedco.com/


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Perennial peanut is great but hard to find for me unless I want to drive 8 hours and I just dont have the time or hauling capacity to do that. If I could I'd probably switch to it from alfalafa and just supplement with alfalfa pellets. 

If you have a perennial peanut hay supplier who delivers please post or PM me. I'd love to get 5-10 tons at a time if its good.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Ziggy said:


> Perennial peanut is great but hard to find for me unless I want to drive 8 hours and I just dont have the time or hauling capacity to do that. If I could I'd probably switch to it from alfalafa and just supplement with alfalfa pellets.
> 
> If you have a perennial peanut hay supplier who delivers please post or PM me. I'd love to get 5-10 tons at a time if its good.
> 
> Ziggy...would love to get some too  Let me know if you have any leads.


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I also got some UGA developed "southern" alfalfa (can be grown in the south, apparently). It's U-G-L-Y, oh! SO ugly! Hay guy swore they'd like it better than the perennial peanut (which looks like baled privet hedge, by the way), so I felt obliged to buy two bales..

I broke down and opened a bale...looks like weeds, honestly, brown and dustyish (no mold). However, my ultra picky goats turned into pirhanna! They ate stems and all which they never did w/the pricey-pretty alfalfa. 

who knows. I don't remember what he said the protein level was.

hmmmmmmm


----------

